# LA Noire comming to Pc on November



## mithun_mrg (Sep 30, 2011)

Finally the release date announced heard/read so much about it eagerly waiting 

L.A. Noire | Rockstar Games


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2011)

It was announced quite some time ago but release date was not confirmed. Thanks for update but I guess this should be in the respective thread. There was no need for a new thread. Nevertheless thanks for the update. Thanks.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2011)

a big thanks for this news
what a coincidence
i was reading a magazine where this game was reviewed
and i was thinking "man...this should have been for PC too"
and now here it is...


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 30, 2011)

This is Rock stars' most hyped game. initially they kept it as PS3 exclusive, then during development, added xbox too. But even then they failed to sell it like they wanted to, in GTA league.
Now this is the only reason I see this game making it to PC.
I was  hoping for & still am for red dead redemption PC.
i'm also hoping that r* are making Bully 2


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

This is one game which I wanted to play in Pc 
Now if they only made another new GTA


----------



## Alok (Oct 3, 2011)

Good news. 
So it'll be a port???
Any change from console version???


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 3, 2011)

Lets hope it not to be a bad port. Like GTA 4 was. I think, R* learned a lesson. Lets see.


----------



## Alok (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah we can only hope , may be this time r* make it's game playbale without any commandline


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 4, 2011)

new screen shots
*www.rockstargames.c​om/lanoire/screens/album/3​301/


----------



## max_007 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey guys..Any one got their copy?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 8, 2011)

max_007 said:


> Hey guys..Any one got their copy?



I guess its not yet released. Check Steam for exact activation or release date.


----------



## Alok (Nov 8, 2011)

NA 8 november
EU 11 november


----------



## Tenida (Nov 9, 2011)

Its going to be a great game.


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah this sucks big time. I placed a pre order on green man gaming for $40 for the complete edition. Till yesterday, it showed me the release date as 8th november. When I logged in today, it told me I had three more days to go. 

It is available on steam but only for north america as of now. Oh well...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 9, 2011)

guess we will receive it not before 15th


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 9, 2011)

> PC with a 2.66GHz Core 2 Duo E8220, 4GB of RAM and a Radeon HD 5770 1GB struggled to play it at even the lowest settings.



- bit-tech.

LA Noire PC Review | bit-gamer.net


----------



## Alok (Nov 9, 2011)

^^why r* creeping pc gamers.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

The review also says this=


> LA Noire doesn't
> look much worse with the image
> quality settings all dialled down,


yes it seems this port is very unoptimised


----------



## revolt (Nov 9, 2011)

my i7 965 8gb ddr3 with gtx 580 slied is only giving 50fps on 2560x1600.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2011)

Another bad work from rockstars for pc gamers.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 9, 2011)

Pray for the patch


----------



## mitraark (Nov 9, 2011)

Hopefully a patch will release soon , i am also hearing the port has been very bad,  choppy framerates even with very high end machines.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 9, 2011)

Wow, didn't they learn anything from GTA 4 PC?
:/


----------



## Piyush (Nov 9, 2011)

OK I learned one thing this year:

*"NEVER EXPECT TOO MUCH FROM ANYONE"*


----------



## Alok (Nov 9, 2011)

Well i again expecting from gta5.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like when Gta 5 will be launched most of us will receive huge shocks seeing the minimum requirements and performance on mid end cards.
what will happen with my 9500Gt?


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 9, 2011)

^^ Simple solution: start saving money for your new graphics card.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Nov 9, 2011)

before thinking about GTA 5.Just think about MaxPayne 3


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 12, 2011)

Finally got my copy today. Very impressed with the port. Runs smoother than gta 4 and is more colorful by a mile. Facial animations look amazing on the pc. Happy to say that pc gamers aren't shafted


----------



## Lord073 (Nov 12, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Finally got my copy today. Very impressed with the port. Runs smoother than gta 4 and is more colorful by a mile. Facial animations look amazing on the pc. Happy to say that pc gamers aren't shafted



Can you please tell how many fps are you getting and at what settings and resolution? I had planned to purchase the game but after hearing the bad reports about the pc port I got wary and cancelled the thought. May be you can help me reconsider my decision. Of course your rig is way better than mine but still it'd give me an idea.


----------



## max_007 (Nov 12, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> Finally got my copy today. Very impressed with the port. Runs smoother than gta 4 and is more colorful by a mile. Facial animations look amazing on the pc. Happy to say that pc gamers aren't shafted


congratulation man  SS please


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys. Don't know why but afterburner and fraps aren't working in game. So no screenshots with fps numbers. 

From my rough guess i would say the game is hard locked at 30 fps. Game uses fxaa and i am running it maxed out at 1080p. 

Interesting thing is that when you activate it , rockstar has a mandatory patch that must be downloaded before playing. So internet connection is a must during installation .


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 14, 2011)

Is this game like Mafia or GTA or Godfather? Which could be the closest?


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 14, 2011)

Neither. There are action sequences but they seem out of place. The main part is the investigation for clues which gives you more questions for interrogations. It's more of a point and click type of game. 

It is also linear like mafia and not open ended like gta. 

For me the highlights are the voice acting, the music and the ability to play it in black and white which makes you feel like you are in a movie


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 14, 2011)

It is not an action heavy game. More like a puzzle solver. If you expect another gta or rdr you will be disappointed.


----------



## noob (Nov 26, 2011)

Not sure what is wrong with me. I loved this game at friends house as we played it together and discussed the case. However when i installed it on my PC and played alone , it got boring. Finally uninstalled it.


----------

